# Get off yer glutius maximus and go enjoy thee bad weather!



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Bad weather is really just a good chance to practice crappy weather survival techniques. After all, you cannot expect the apocalypse to occur during blue skies. You and your people could find yourself living out of doors, and weather will prolly suck (a factor determined by some jag named Murphy.)


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Bad weather is really just a good chance to practice crappy weather survival techniques. After all, you cannot expect the apocalypse to occur during blue skies. You and your people could find yourself living out of doors, and weather will prolly suck (a factor determined by some jag named Murphy.)
> View attachment 14658


Or it is a good chance for you to poke your head in the snow and commit suicide...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Some random homeless guys trying to not freeze solid (not really).
View attachment 14659

No, neither is me.


----------

